# Switch Panel Questions



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The Blue Sea can handle being submerged for a few minutes. The Five Oceans is designed to keep normal spray out but not if soaked.

Some wrist watches you can go diving with and some are only safe to wash your hands.


----------

